# 20.5 Acres Hawkins county TN. $60,000.00 will finance 40,000.00



## tncreeker (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought (owner financed) this land in Aug. 2007 with the intention of homesteading. Well things change sometimes. We did get to camp a few times on it. Had fresh venison for x-mas one year camping and turkey never tasted so good. So here is the deal. I`m looking for $20,000.00 down and take the contract. The payments are $343.90 with the last payment due on Aug. of 2027. This balance could probably be changed to a 30 year contract with the interest rate of 6.5. I put $15,000.00 down in 2007 and have made payments for over 4 years. This was purchased from Country Places inc. You can look them up on the internet and they are on face book. I have been assured that the contract is transferable. I cant post an attachment here, but I will put a google earth view on my face book page. Lori Bryngelson. Thanx for looking at this.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I am interested. Couldn't see much from the Facebook map. Do you have any photos? Thanks!


----------



## tncreeker (Dec 23, 2011)

I just got back from Murrells Inlet, SC,,,,,,,,I`ll be going up to the land this week to show it and I`ll get pics then. I`ll post pics to my FB page no later than Sun. If you use Google earth you can get a better idea of the land,,,its Greene Rd. Bulls Gap. Thanx for the interest.
Lori


----------



## tncreeker (Dec 23, 2011)

If there is anyone that wants pics of this I can e-mail them,,just give me an address. thanx again.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

What is the terrain like? Hills, flat and open?


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

It looks like some of the road goes through farmland and some of it goes right through/across a couple of ridges.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

You can't post pics on here? We want to SEE, too!


----------



## tncreeker (Dec 23, 2011)

When I try to add an image,,it wants an URL,,,,WTH?? My pictures dont have an URL,,so I`m still lost on posting pics. Advice?


----------



## tncreeker (Dec 23, 2011)

There is a lot of different terrain on this piece of land. There is a large bottom piece with a seasonal creek. I`ve never seen it actually dry. Theres top land with cedars, tons of pine trees, hard and soft woods. You could build with whats growing there. Plenty of underground water for a well. I had big plans for this land. For homesteading I think its a great plot. Like all TN. land it does have a few steep areas,,but I have seen waaaayyyyy steeper land get developed. The biggest obstical will be a driveway to the back area. I will also consider a barter w/ a 5th wheel of equal or greater value to the down payment.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

tncreeker said:


> When I try to add an image,,it wants an URL,,,,WTH?? My pictures dont have an URL,,so I`m still lost on posting pics. Advice?


There is a tutorial thread here. Hope this helps.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=423110


----------



## tncreeker (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, I`m still unable to get these pics to show up,,I am throwing in the towel on this.


----------

